# How can i make it shine??



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to make my engine bay stand out more and i was thinking of getting a chrome valve cover or painting it with chrome paint. I also want to get a few more pieces that can make my engine stand out. I was thinking of going with chrome and blue pieces. Anyone know where i can get the chrome valve cover already??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can take it to a metal polishing company... my boy just took his to one and the buffed and polished it real nice.....then he painted the nissan letters in blue...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Anyone know where i can get the chrome valve cover already?? *


Well, you can get a metal valve cover from any b13 GA16DE. then you can have it polished or mavbe chromed. another possibility is powdercoating a metal valve cover. That way you'll have a nice shiny coat in any color you want.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

From any B13?? Does it bolt right in??


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, any B13 GA16DE valve cover will fit on yours. I traded VC with my friend and i polished the hell out of it.. It took me forever/too much work to get that chrome finish. I won't recommend doing it yourself unless you are unemployeed.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *From any B13?? Does it bolt right in?? *


yeah Nissan changed to ABS plastic for the B14's..... B13 will work..but, You will also need a B13 gasket for the same year....Greg at Mossy can help you with that..

Here's the one we have on Project 200SX...........


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> yeah Nissan changed to ABS plastic for the B14's..... B13 will work..but, You will also need a B13 gasket for the same year....Greg at Mossy can help you with that..
> 
> Here's the one we have on Project 200SX........... *


Bling, bling

Looks good, but I like powercoated stuff better. Any ideas how much it would be to have a vc powder coated


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

Depends on who you take it to and if they have to sandblast the imperfections off. Usually anywhere from 30-75 bucks.

Kyle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey mike, what kind of wires are those in the pic? are they any good?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey mike, what kind of wires are those in the pic? are they any good? *


They look like "dressed up" stockers to me. Stock is all you really need anyway.. That is untill you get into to 200+hp range. It has been proven that the stock ignition system can take anything you throw at it on an NA motor, and they can handle N2O and boost to a certain point.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey mike, what kind of wires are those in the pic? are they any good? *


They are Nology wires....and no they are not worth the money. We tested them on the dyno against the stock NGK wires and showed no gains. 

On a 300+ Sr20DET we actually lost a couple HP....

You can buy silicone covers that look identical to this for a lot less.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks mike.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> They are Nology wires....and no they are not worth the money. We tested them on the dyno against the stock NGK wires and showed no gains.
> 
> ...


What do you mean stock NGK wires?? What car comes stock with the wires?? or did you mean you tested the nology against the stock AND the NGK wires.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> What do you mean stock NGK wires?? What car comes stock with the wires?? or did you mean you tested the nology against the stock AND the NGK wires. *


The stock wires are made by NGK.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *From any B13?? Does it bolt right in?? *


You will also need to pick up the bolts for the B13 valve cover. They are shorter...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

shane said:


> *
> 
> The stock wires are made by NGK. *


The stock wires on what car are made by NGK?? Can i get the B13 bolts at my local autoparts store or do i have to go dealer??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I would luv to powdercoat mine.... Wut do u guyz think about doing it white?? Or should I stick with a safe red????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

white is hard to keep clean.. it really up to you.. white it would look dope though.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Nissan uses NGK plugs and wires on our ignitions, meaning they should be in your car. I know they're in my '98 200SX.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay. Sorry for my bitchin but i just wanted some clarification. I havent looked closely at mine but im guessin they say Nissan on the wires, not NGK right.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *OKay. Sorry for my bitchin but i just wanted some clarification. I havent looked closely at mine but im guessin they say Nissan on the wires, not NGK right. *


Yeah, Nissan is on the wires, but many of Nissan's parts are manufactured for them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> You will also need to pick up the bolts for the B13 valve cover. They are shorter... *


another option is to go to Home Depot and buy small rubber O rings and plated washers...it will cost you maybe $3...then put the O rings on the VC..cover it with the washer then use your stock bolts...


----------



## smpolishing (Nov 22, 2002)

Teknokid,
If you want to have your valve cover or any other pieces polished visit http://www.smpolishing.tk .... if you want to do it yourself read below, I'll post the process I personally use... shortened a little, but the majority is there...

1. Remove cover from car.
2. Clean off any paint or clearcoat using some form of paint remover.
3. Sand out ALL casting marks and dimples with sand paper... I usually begin with 150 and work up to 2000 (150-200-220-320-400-500-1000-1500-2000). This will probably take 4-6 hours.
4. After it is fully sanded, use a buffing wheel and a dremel tool with a buffing attachment for the tight spots and buff the entire cover/piece to a mirror like shine. Use some polishing wax along with buffing. 
5. Entire job for a good finish should take between 8-10 hours.

For some pictures check out my website...
http://www.smpolishing.tk 
Or e-mail me at [email protected] with any questions you may have.

Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Yeah, any B13 GA16DE valve cover will fit on yours. I traded VC with my friend and i polished the hell out of it.. It took me forever/too much work to get that chrome finish. I won't recommend doing it yourself unless you are unemployeed. *


My '93 XE came with a plastic one. Luckily I scored an aluminium one off ebay that was half polished already for like $30. SO not all B13's came with metal covers since mine didnt.


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

I painted my valve cover with a non heat resistant paint i think its called like smashed paint it looks gunmetal and i have had it on for about 2 weeks now sooooo if it was gonna crack or bubble it would have by now its reached its hottest stage and not one things wrong with it


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I used chrome paint on my valve cover. It was from a B13 and although its not installed yet, some other parts have not chipped or bubbled. I painted the heatshield of the exhaust manifold with it and its still shiny so i have high hopes.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *yeah Nissan changed to ABS plastic for the B14's..... B13 will work..but, You will also need a B13 gasket for the same year....Greg at Mossy can help you with that..
> 
> Here's the one we have on Project 200SX........... *


for the same year as the valvecover or my engine?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

You'll need to pick up a gasket from a '91-'94 sentra. Simply ordering the valve cover alone won't be enough. The gasket from the B14 doesn't fit, I went through a lot of hassle when I got my valve cover. Trust me, do it right the first time!

Good Luck


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ok i just scored a 91 valve cover and it had a gasket! 16 bucks!!!! now it had a gasket in it.. but it was a used one. i take it i should buy a new gasket and also whats the best way to clean it before i start sanding it down... or should i take it to a shop to get cleaned and buff for me??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Heat shield and valve cover polished*


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i dont think im gonna polish it cause i dont have the time nor the money to get it done but ill clean it up. as you can see im almost done


----------

